# No More bulky Mains timers



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello guys,

I just stumbled across this while searching for 2-3 channels programmable timers due to not having any luck with analogue nor digital plug in timers as they keep of resetting themselves or loosing the time.

Power Management System
Maplin Special Offer £39.99
These are great for everyone, you can program your lights, pumps, Co2, etc just with one plug


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have got in contact with the manufacturer with regard to this product and have asked them if they were willing to donate one of these PMS for me to test and review on here and other forums I frequent. I also asked them if I had enough interest in a forum if there where willing to offer a group buy discount.
This is the reply I've got:
Dear Felix,

Thank you for your message. We have seen this area as of great potential for some time for this product but have never been able to reach out to those involved.

Therefore we would be happy to provide you a unit to review and test.

Though would it be possible if one of the team here could deliver it to you as we would love to ask you a few questions to get a better understanding of how best to supply the plant and reptile keepers market.

Would you be able to supply your address and we can drop one round this week.

Many thanks


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great find, bookmarked. :no1:



Even better for you, i should ask if i can have one for Amphibian keepers, as it is slight different to reptiles aye


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

I might be meeting with some one tomorrow to collect this and to have a chat on how they could approach the hobby keepers etc


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good price too, even on ebay they are £60+.

Reserving one as we speak.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Great find. Not just for reptile setups, the cabinet under my aquarium has multiple extensions purely because the timers take up more than one socket. Shame they only do minutes and not seconds though for things like misters.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks fantastic for aquariums, and also for controlling heat and light to several vivs. 

I may have to replace some of the bulky timers I'm currently using with one of these, although at the price it will be the fish that get one first as that's where space is more premium. 

I'd be interested to here what the company say about reliability when you speak to them.


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

*Just a thought*

Looks good review below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wBO2wX4_YM


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Great find. Not just for reptile setups, the cabinet under my aquarium has multiple extensions purely because the timers take up more than one socket. Shame they only do minutes and not seconds though for things like misters.



Hi Simon. I'm actually going to test/review this on a fishtank set up for lights co2 and heater. 

I'm meeting with energenie and hopefully I can discuss a few tweaks for the systems in order to target it toward us


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

This sounds like it would answer a lot of problems. I loll forward to seeing your review. We'll spotted


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree looks good if they need ideas to develop something the only things i would say are 
1 seconds would be good for mister
2 smaller as in a 2 or 4 plug only therefore cheaper and as I have my reptiles in 3 rooms and have just 1timer on some reptiles



I will be interested in one anyway if you can sort a bulk buy :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Timing of this couldn't be better!

I have my snake lighting on a physical timeguard which I can hear whiring in the background

I have my beardie on a digital - I woke yesterday to find it had reset itself over night and therefore hadn't come on as I was getting up.

If I can eliminate both of those issues for £40... winner.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Before I do buy one can anyone tell me can it be controlled remotely via a wireless connection (virgin media superhub) or does it have to be connected to the computer by wire.

Thanks


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

deefa139 said:


> Before I do buy one can anyone tell me can it be controlled remotely via a wireless connection (virgin media superhub) or does it have to be connected to the computer by wire.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



You plug it into your PC via a USB port and program it that way. They do Sell a lan version that you can remote access but that's currently is connected through Ethernet cable. If you have a look at their website they do other product that connect wirelessly. Google energenie4u


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Wow thanks for posting that. I am currently looking for somthing to control the lighting in my vivarium. I now want to replace all of my timers for these they look great! Have you got hold of the unit to give it a road test yet?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

ale36 said:


> You plug it into your PC via a USB port and program it that way. They do Sell a lan version that you can remote access but that's currently is connected through Ethernet cable. If you have a look at their website they do other product that connect wirelessly. Google energenie4u


This one has a Lan option but I do not have a clue how to set it up so if there are any computer savvie members who know how then please let me know.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

deefa139 said:


> This one has a Lan option but I do not have a clue how to set it up so if there are any computer savvie members who know how then please let me know.


I would imagine it would be quite easy and at a push would guess there is some sort of instructions on how to do so. You would need to connect it to your router via an ethernet cable (unless it has some sort of built in wireless) and then it should appear in your network and then I would guess that the included software does the rest. Obviously if you disconnect from the router you would not be able to control it any longer.

Edit: Here is a link to what looks like the one we are talking about. Instructions etc are in PDF format but could help explain the process so please ingnore my waffle and take a look here https://energenie4u.co.uk/index.php/catalogue/product/ENER011


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

supatips said:


> Wow thanks for posting that. I am currently looking for somthing to control the lighting in my vivarium. I now want to replace all of my timers for these they look great! Have you got hold of the unit to give it a road test yet?



Unfortunately I haven't as of yet. But the company is sending some one to hand deliver it to me tomorrow as they would like to ask me some question on how to approach the pet industry not that I have a clue lol


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I made an equiry on this product and commented that I haven't seen this before. They replied and asked on advice on what sites I would usually use, I gave them a list and some ideas (basically giving market research on a plate) and I haven't heard back since then. A thanks would have been nice tbh lol.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

ale36 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't as of yet. But the company is sending some one to hand deliver it to me tomorrow as they would like to ask me some question on how to approach the pet industry not that I have a clue lol



Tell them it needs a wireless or bluetooth control for when it is behind other equipment and not easily reached.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

ale36 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't as of yet. But the company is sending some one to hand deliver it to me tomorrow as they would like to ask me some question on how to approach the pet industry not that I have a clue lol


If they joined reptile and aquatic forums to promote their products it would be a start. I'm sure if there's enough interest forum sponsors and interested parties would try stocking some. They could also see about advertising in practical reptile keeping magazine.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Show them this thread 
blue tooth or wifi would be good but make it more expensive esp when a long USB cable will do for the number of times people need to adjust their timer's 
Seconds are the main one I think and all it is is a few lines of code in the software


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks guy. I had though about digestion they joined deferment forums. Unfortunately due to the really heavy rain we had last night here in Essex they guy could not get to me today but we are re scheduling for next week hopefully


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

So how has it worked out and what did they say ?


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

supatips said:


> I would imagine it would be quite easy and at a push would guess there is some sort of instructions on how to do so. You would need to connect it to your router via an ethernet cable (unless it has some sort of built in wireless) and then it should appear in your network and then I would guess that the included software does the rest. Obviously if you disconnect from the router you would not be able to control it any longer.
> 
> Edit: Here is a link to what looks like the one we are talking about. Instructions etc are in PDF format but could help explain the process so please ingnore my waffle and take a look here https://energenie4u.co.uk/index.php/catalogue/product/ENER011



what about using something like this with it??

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-TL-...d=1393006967&sr=1-1&keywords=tp-link+tl-pa211


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Doesn't enable you to control the adaptor. These allow access to the internet only the adaptor needs to be hard wired via usb to change the settings. I know I tried.


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

that looks like a brilliant idea...


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Set mine up today

Much easier than all the digital timers I've ever had and I don't have the noise of the mechanicals I've used too

Very nice piece of kit for the price


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does it need regular pc connection, or is that just to set up the timers ?


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Requires a PC to setup the timing programs etc but after that's done you can just leave it in the mains without being plugged into the PC


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

where did you buy from, and if yuo dont mind, how much was it ?


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

I ordered it online from Maplin for £39.99

Totally worth it imo


----------



## Sanika (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks good think i'll get one. Is Maplin definitely the cheapest place to get one?


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ale36 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just stumbled across this while searching for 2-3 channels programmable timers due to not having any luck with analogue nor digital plug in timers as they keep of resetting themselves or loosing the time.
> 
> ...




[URL="http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/energenie-four-socket-power-management-system-n05kf"]http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/energenie-four-socket-power-management-system-n05kf

Corrected the hyper link buddy


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

the OP did say he would try to get a bulk buy going on direct with the makers so that should be cheapest just waiting on his review and if they can add seconds to the times I would wait for that :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

BUMP

any one got any more information about these plan on getting one next week or so


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

Any news on these bad boys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

What happened to this thread, it was becoming very interesting and then it's dropped off?


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, I have one and I've no complaints whatsoever

Best investment I've made

All my timings etc are programmed into the plug from my PC and then that's it

Not had any random resets or not coming on when it should etc like I did with my digital timers and also no noise unlike many of the mechanical timers I tried.

Worth the money in my book


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

Cheers sounds like the business!


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry guys i have been pretty bussy with some projects and not had time to update this.

i had a unit delivered to me personally by a sales marketing guy from energenie4u, we sat down and had a chat on how they could target the reptile and aquarium pet keeping hobbie/industry.
I pointed him to a few forums i use including RFUK, and said to him that maybe he could get in touch with the forums owners to discuss sponsorships etc.

No to the Unit, I was left a 6 socket unit with 4 programmable sockets, at fist impression the unit is made out of a cheap plastic that its pretty brittle, the one i got given was cracked in the conner and had some screws that where not secured properly (i would of though that being a sample unit they would have checked it before hand).

I contacted them and they where happy to come by and swap it for a brand new unit and was told that it was most likely someone had used it and put it back into their demo storage (makes me wonder what else goes unseen)

i programmed the unit using a Win XP pc and the software worked flawlessly, im using it on my fishtank and its controlling the lights and co2 solenoid very accurately.

the software allows you to program the unit on and off by hh:mm wich is perfect for those who wish to use it for lighting and heating in aquarium or vivs however i think that if they added the ability to program the units by seconds ie hh:mm:ss they sockets could be used to control peristaltic dosing pumps in aquariums.

overall the unit serves its purpose and works well but there is a lot of thing that could be done to improve it to make it more appealing but i guess those could have an impact on the overall price.
I'm yet to try it on my viv as i need to finish it off but i will be buying one for it for sure. 

i've probably miss some stuff out but if you want me to test anything or have any question please ask away


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been using one of these units for my aquarium for about six months now. For the aquarium it's perfect, filter and heater go in the untimed sockets, lights and circulation pump in the four timed sockets. I'm running three LED lighting units, two white and one blue, so I can switch them on and off in a sequence to roughly simulate dawn and dust. The circulation pump comes on for a few hours at a time through the day. 

Viv-wise, I thought about switching my timers to one of these units and probably will do when one of my digital timers breaks. However, I currently only need to use 2 timer sockets because my mats and LED viv lights are running off four sockets and one of those is a Habistat digital stat, another is a Lucky Reptile pro stat, so heat and lights for the other vivs all come off the two timers. 
For my simple "everything on and off at the same time" setup it is hard to justify £35-40 for the Energenie strip. However, I'd probably find it easier to justify a WiFi model with an Android app for programming and realtime control - it would be very convenient to flip the lights on if I needed to work in a viv later in the evening.


----------



## Firetaster (Apr 7, 2013)

The fact that they've got a cli(command line interface) built into it would suggest that it is already somewhat compatible and highly customisable. Pretty sure I could write a few lines that would control things a lot more tightly, but then again that would require a constant connection and would be somewhat of a ballache. Hopefully they take feedback on board and get around to updating what needs to be done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ribbit (Aug 12, 2013)

Love this thread... Decided to take the plunge tonight and ordered one for my vivarium rack. Ordered through Maplin @ £39.99 + Free delivery and by going through the Quidco site I should also get an extra 2.5% back  

Looking forward to setting it all up, will hopefully make the Monsoon system easier to control as the built in timer often plays up being an old model. Also as other have said it will allow me to faze the lighting which is an added bonus.

:thumb:


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

I got one on the strength of this thread a month ago, sat down to program it, all great, had to stop half way through and go out. When I came back, the fuse on the "unloaded" device had blown, as well as tripping thee mains circuit as well. Not a happy puppy, then it won't work at all now! Sending it back this week, hopefully Maplin after sales are as good as sales!


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

sm1rf said:


> I got one on the strength of this thread a month ago, sat down to program it, all great, had to stop half way through and go out. When I came back, the fuse on the "unloaded" device had blown, as well as tripping thee mains circuit as well. Not a happy puppy, then it won't work at all now! Sending it back this week, hopefully Maplin after sales are as good as sales!


Strange. I have been using my demo unit for a while flawlessly. Even with the recent storms, lightning and powercuts no issues at all.


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Me too, had a powercut recently and the unit came back on and programs all still worked fine albeit 10 minutes out of sync

No product is flawless and I imagine you've just been very unlucky with your unit


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

I'm hoping that is the case, I really want this product to work!


----------



## Ribbit (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning from Maplin... Quidco tracking worked so saved and extra £1 too (All helps )

Easy to set-up, with-out the need for the indtruction booklet and it all switched on as programmed. So far so good, just need to check everything goes off this evening...

Really please, thanks again to the original poster.


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been using one of these for around a month after seeing this thread.

I use this for 2 separate heat bulbs and a UV bulb in the timer slots.

Two x heat mats in the standard plugs.

No issues so far.


----------



## piratez (Aug 23, 2014)

*Price reduction*

This is my first post after registering today folks .
I have ordered one as its now down to 29-99 and quidco at 5% cashback until end of today (Mon) 
Cashback is 1.49 so total price is £27-50 after cashback
Cracking deal


----------

